# MV Aiviq breakdown



## 5036

Just out of the wrapper and this is worrying,

http://gcaptain.com/shells-aiviq-breaks-down-in-alask-while-towing-shells-arctic-drilling-rig/

Also a link in the article to an interesting place of work: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oBZYUhceYE

Aiviq is 360 feet long and that back deck must be around 120 feet long to the bulkhead. A lot of ***ulative free surface effect going on with not a lot of effective scuppers. Ice build up might also be an issue? Makes the North Sea look like small beer.

Here she is on trials in representative conditions:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f678c_k4SUc

Not a lot of scuppers apparent (21 secs) but at least the bridge crew are wearing hard hats (31 secs).

http://gcaptain.com/aiviq-waits-in-dutch-harbor/

shows her compared to the icebreaker AHTS Tor Viking II and Fennica who were definitely visited by the scupper fairy.


----------



## 5036

http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-shell-kulluk-arctic-20121228,0,6515665.story

serves to underline the dangers involved. The Alex Haley no doubt did her best but is not ideally suited for picking up a tow, especially in these conditions.


----------



## 5036

Looks like they've been busy with the gas axe in scupper mode.

http://gcaptain.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/121229-G-IA651-522-CG-resuce-from-Kulluk-635x454.jpeg

more perforations than a Tetley tea bag which should help them no end. 

Dirty fuel killed four engines requiring new injectors to be flown out. That will require a rework of the fuel polishing and distribution systems no doubt but a hell of a way to find a design problem. The crews have worked miracles getting the tow back, hats off to them.

Just underlines the fact that seamanship often starts at the drawing board and if there is no experience there then the lack of it is passed on to the unlucky shipmen.


----------



## chadburn

I read that they are having problem's with Low Sulpher Diesel and sudden engine stoppage's in the marine world.


----------



## LouisB

nav said:


> Looks like they've been busy with the gas axe in scupper mode.
> 
> http://gcaptain.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/121229-G-IA651-522-CG-resuce-from-Kulluk-635x454.jpeg
> 
> more perforations than a Tetley tea bag which should help them no end.
> 
> Dirty fuel killed four engines requiring new injectors to be flown out. That will require a rework of the fuel polishing and distribution systems no doubt but a hell of a way to find a design problem. The crews have worked miracles getting the tow back, hats off to them.
> 
> Just underlines the fact that seamanship often starts at the drawing board and if there is no experience there then the lack of it is passed on to the unlucky shipmen.


Very true reference practical experience required at the design stage. I have seen MoD tonnage that required major work on the hull to access refrigeration plant. Although in my small capacity I raised the issue with the design department at the building facility I was told to stop causing problems? I would point out that nobody in the design department had any practical sailing or operating experience for a vessel of that type or anything like it. That was only part of the design 'lash up' as it included cable junction boxes with absolutely no access once the athwartships bulkheads had been fitted. Crazy but true.

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## John Dryden

Not looking good..latest news .
http://www.ktuu.com/news/shell-dril...und-near-kodiak-ktuu-20130101,0,1002518.story


----------



## 5036

Sad news and picture here:

http://gcaptain.com/alaskan-storm-claims-victory/

Getting 28000 gt off the beach will be a big ask if she survives the 40 foot waves forecast over the next few days. The USCG/Shell seem to put a positive spin on it saying that the fuel oil is protected by heavy steel in the centre of the rig but they will need to get her off pdq in winter conditions.

Watching the videos of "Kulluk" pitching it must have made towing a nightmare from its conical shape and with the cross sectional area rising and falling giving all sorts of evil loading scenarios on the tow-wire.

http://www.mxak.org/community/kulluk/kulluk spec1.jpg


----------

